# Echo CS-440 chainsaw



## Ironsides (May 11, 2007)

On the photo pages I posted a few pictures of a 75' Ash that I had cut down last year with a little Echo chainsaw. This saw was new when I first used it on this tree and in my humble opinion the Echo was worth it's weight in gold.

Some specs of interest. The model # is CS-440 it has a 45 cc motor and an 18" bar. I bought it at Home Depot for $269.

I have had some cheap chainsaws in my lifetime, including a Poulan P3314 14" that I bought three years ago. I used it a few times to trim branches but it is very difficult to start. Starting a small gas powered power tool is the ONLY criteria I look for. If it takes too many pulls on the cord to start then I am too tired to use the tool afterward.

The Echo did the job as best as I could expect. I am not a lumberjack, I don't have lots of trees to cut down so I also have no need for a very long bar. The 18" bar on the Echo was able to handle the 24" diameter Ash easily.

Ironsides


----------



## TDunk (May 11, 2007)

I've used Echo limbing saws before but nothing else with the echo name on it. The quality is top notch, styling on the other hand not so much. I wouldn't mind owning a few if they were available locally. If i lose a fuel cap o-ring, bend a handle bar i can go into town and be running the same day. Thats why i just stick with whats local.


----------



## Wood Hick (May 11, 2007)

I am a Stihl man.. but.. I own a small Echo and use it all the time. I have not been able to hurt it yet. When you do this stuff for a living, time is $$$. The Stihls/Huskys are much faster and put out more torque for the cc's. Also, parts are never more than a few miles away. For a homeowner/woodlot owner, the medium size Echo is a sound choice. Now, that being said, you found the saw you like for 75' Ash, so its time to get a new one for Oak, and then maybe another for soft wood, and then..........


----------



## Ironsides (May 12, 2007)

Wood Hick said:


> Now, that being said, you found the saw you like for 75' Ash, so its time to get a new one for Oak, and then maybe another for soft wood, and then..........




I only have 1.4 acres and not a single Oak around. If the Ash wasn't dying I wouldn't have cut it down. I don't mind buying my firewood.

Ironsides


----------



## TDunk (May 12, 2007)

Well call me cheap if you want, but i hate having to pay other people to do work that i can do. I like going out in the woods and using my saws anyways.


----------



## Ironsides (May 12, 2007)

TDunk said:


> Well call me cheap if you want, but i hate having to pay other people to do work that i can do. I like going out in the woods and using my saws anyways.



I may have left out a better explanation about the firewood statement. On my 1.4 acres I have only about 3 dozen trees. The 75' Ash was the tallest. It was my only Ash. I have no Oak or any other hardwood. What I have is mostly ornamental and no good for firewood. 

Ironsides


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 12, 2007)

I have a 346 with a 14" b/c. It is great for limbing:chainsawguy: I love using that little saw. I think echo makes a great saw just not as powerful as a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> ..... I think echo makes a great saw just not as powerful as a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange:



..or anyone else.......:bang: :bang:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> ..or anyone else.......:bang: :bang:



I can't think of anyone else that makes a saw more powerful:jester:


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I can't think of anyone else that makes a saw more powerful:jester:


Seriously, all the info I have collected on Echo, indicate they are pretty low on power - why do you think they don't they publish it in the specs......

67cc - 4.4 hp - may be the answer.........


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 12, 2007)

I know Troll, just pulling your chain:yoyo:


----------



## mountainlake (May 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Seriously, all the info I have collected on Echo, indicate they are pretty low on power - why do you think they don't they publish it in the specs......
> 
> 67cc - 4.4 hp - may be the answer.........



There's those numbers again. Run one


----------



## PA Plumber (May 12, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I know Troll, just pulling your chain:yoyo:



What size chain? Torque used to pull? Manufactured in what country? While we are at it, what is the tensile strength and composition of the chain? Any other specs?

(Just yanking that chain again.:biggrinbounce2


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (May 12, 2007)

I love my CS-520!

Easy to start, smooth running, low low vibrations. Great power for the weight!

It slings the 20" bar with ease.

Anyone saying an Echo is low on power doesnt have theirs tuned right, or isnt used to running a saw with such class!

It isnt hard to run, it isnt harsh on the operator either.


----------



## Ironsides (May 12, 2007)

Look, guys, I started this by saying how proud I was in cutting down a 75' tall Ash with my little Echo chainsaw. Maybe it worked so well because it was brand new. Maybe because it was just a good chain:newbie: saw. I only expect to cut down one more big tree next year so I don't need a powerful (and heavy and expensive) chainsaw. 

I looked at the Huskies at Lowes and went to an independant dealer and looked at the Stihl and they were both too expensive. Maybe if I had a bigger need I would have spent the money.

Ironsides
:newbie:


----------



## TDunk (May 12, 2007)

Ironsides said:


> Look, guys, I started this by saying how proud I was in cutting down a 75' tall Ash with my little Echo chainsaw. Maybe it worked so well because it was brand new. Maybe because it was just a good chain:newbie: saw. I only expect to cut down one more big tree next year so I don't need a powerful (and heavy and expensive) chainsaw.
> 
> I looked at the Huskies at Lowes and went to an independant dealer and looked at the Stihl and they were both too expensive. Maybe if I had a bigger need I would have spent the money.
> 
> ...



Don't let people talk you down about your saw. For a long time cutting firewood all i had were two 1985 craftsman (poulan) 3400's. And i cut ALOT of firewood with those heavy, underpowered, no saftey brake, vibrating SOBs. I know Echo's quality is top notch, so that saw should last you a long time. And you can always do a muffler job on it too.


----------



## Big Woody (May 12, 2007)

I've got the CS-4400 and it is by far the best saw I have ever owned with a bolt on bar end kick-back protector. Can't bury the bar but it is useful for standing the saw vertical and resting on it while i move brush around. Kind of like the cane my grandpa used to use:rockn: .


----------



## Poley4 (May 12, 2007)

TDunk said:


> Don't let people talk you down about your saw.



Amen to that! You might be surprised what you can do with a little saw. When I was in high school my now brother-in-law and I cut firewood for spending money. We cut truckload after truckload with his little Poulan micro XXV and my Pioneer P10 with a 10" bar. Now days it seems we are told you can't even limb a tree unless your saw has at least a 50cc engine.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (May 13, 2007)

I've run many Echo saws and they are great performers indeed. Well beyond what they are given credit for. Perhaps I don't currently own one, which is besides the point. They might not be considered a "Pro" saw. However, mostly they can hold their own amongst the rest in their field of similar saws. The larger saws posses some gremlins that have never been understood by the likes of me, especially the CS-8000.


----------



## Partsguy19 (Aug 25, 2011)

I know this thread is old but wanted to add to it. Good friend of mine has owned a CS-440 and used the heck out of it for just about everything! It does a great job and I would like to add one to my very small collection! Watching Ebay all the time for one.


----------



## pilgrim5 (Nov 11, 2012)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have a 346 with a 14" b/c. It is great for limbing:chainsawguy: I love using that little saw. I think echo makes a great saw just not as powerful as a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange:



Well for my money i could not wait to get rid of the Stihl had the farm boss and it waimposablele to restart after you run out ofuelle has no perg valve so your screwed into pulling and pulling over n over for then next 20 Min'sns to get it firing again. Stihl is gold dipped hype. Echo all needle barrings inside low drag spin up for more RPM's and cut a thinner kerf in the wood all add up for a faster saw and the best part is there all pro grade they like Stihl and husky that make a consumer version of there saws that are good for 300 hours rather than pro grade good for 3000 hours Echo don't play that game they have only pro grade saws nickle impregnated cylinders not aluminumum


----------



## DEG305 (Nov 11, 2012)

! also have an Echo CS 440, and I love it ! Its the saw that gets to ride everywhere with me in my atv. I did a muffler mod to it and it really came to life. And just to prove that I know what a "real" saw is I have a J-red 2171 with a big bore kit for my fire wood and that saw is backed up with a J-red 2055 that is "slightly tweeked"


----------



## Jackofall (Mar 23, 2017)

My go to saw for four years was the CS-440, the only reason it isn't still is because I picked up an older version, the 440EVL and I like the setup a little bit more. The chain is more aggressive and it has more torque. My CS-440 is still running and I use it as my backup saw for day to day cutting.


----------

